# General > Recipes >  Buffet Ideas Please...

## gillsib

Hi

I am having a buffet this weekend and am looking for things to make - not the usual sausage rolls and crisps and dip (Now you see what I mean!!)

Has anyone got any ideas for things that aren't too complicated

Thanks

----------


## Hoida

What about selection of salads, cold meats, chicken pieces maybe with a sauce or a big dish of lasagne lots of crusty bread maybe some new tatties tossed in butter and chives the list is endless-quiche, pizza etc etc ::  ::  ::

----------


## suzy

I like to buy frozen voluvents, cook them and add a spoonfull of tin of chicken in sauce (from Lidl or Co op) sprinkle with paprika .mmm very nice hot or cold.

----------


## Scarybiscuits03

I'm having a buffet myself this wknd - cooking volauvents (some in a chicken sauce and some with a cheese and gammon sauce) homemade ssg rolls (much more tasty), freshly made quiche (try playing with the ingredients, pizza quiche is lovely!), baby roast tatties, and maybe some corn dogs (great if made with pepperami instead of hot dogs).....then just some crisps, etc

----------


## poppett

Hard boil some eggs.   Cool under cold running water and shell.   Half eggs and scoop out the yolks into a bowl, divide into two portions and add some mayo or salad cream and some curry powder to taste and blend with a fork.   Return mixture to whites and sprinkle with parsley.   Blend the other half of yolks with the new mayo flavoured with sweet chilli and top with a sprinkle of paprika.   Display together on the same plate.   Very colourful and tasty.

----------


## golach

I remember many years ago, we used to have buffets in my Senior rates Mess, we did the catering ourselves.
One PO Wren used to do Chicken Voluvents, which every one enjoyed, eventually she admitted her recipe, Campbell's Condensed Chicken Soup (no longer available here, now Bachelors), from then on her voluvents were known as Chicken Soup Pies in the Mess, and to this day they are still known as this.

----------


## Dadie

Stovies ... just keep it hot in the slow cooker :Smile: 
With oatcakes.

----------


## Julia

> Hard boil some eggs.   Cool under cold running water and shell.   Half eggs and scoop out the yolks into a bowl, divide into two portions and add some mayo or salad cream and some curry powder to taste and blend with a fork.   Return mixture to whites and sprinkle with parsley.   Blend the other half of yolks with the new mayo flavoured with sweet chilli and top with a sprinkle of paprika.   Display together on the same plate.   Very colourful and tasty.


Just what I was going to suggest, 'devilled eggs' yum!

----------


## gillsib

Thank you all very much for your suggestions - you have helped me out alot x

----------


## kjandcrew

ritz crackers with a blob of cream cheese  and a bit of smoked salmon  on top is easy and quick to do and fab looking  :Smile:

----------


## thomas1donald

finger buffet
roast chicken drumsticks,,sausage rolls,,pitta pockets,,sandwiches,,quiche,,pizza,,salad,,pasta dishes,,spring rolls,,hope you can get some ideas from this list enjoy

----------

